# Raccoons for Wild Game Dinner?



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

We are having our 4th annual Wild Game Dinner at O'Kelley Council Knights of Columbus in Dearborn. We depend on donations from generous sportsman to supply game and since our expenses are low we have a low price for the dinner. We only charge $10 cover charge to get into the lounge and you are entitled to participate in an all you can eat buffet. Our dinner will be Saturday February 11 from 1:00pm - 5:00pm.

We would like to offer some raccoon, waterfowl, and game birds but haven't received any donations of these animals yet. I can offer a free ticket to anyone that donates any game. We have had donations of big game animals (including some real surprises!) and fish.

I can pick up any game within 100 miles of Dearborn.

Are there any sportsman out there that can help? Either respond to this tread or PM me. Thank you in advance, 

Mike (Papa) Greco
www.papagrecos.com


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

I wish I had known sooner.Last week I added two fresh ones to the compost pile.Had I known I could have brought them to you instead.


----------



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

junkman said:


> I wish I had known sooner.Last week I added two fresh ones to the compost pile.Had I known I could have brought them to you instead.


Sorry, I got a late start this year. If you get any more, let me know. Last year I made raccoon Swedish meatballs in mushroom sauce. There was none left!

Thanks and keep us in mind for the future,

Mike (Papa) Greco
www.papagrecos.com


----------



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

Papa Greco said:


> We are having our 4th annual Wild Game Dinner at O'Kelley Council Knights of Columbus in Dearborn. We depend on donations from generous sportsman to supply game and since our expenses are low we have a low price for the dinner. We only charge $10 cover charge to get into the lounge and you are entitled to participate in an all you can eat buffet. Our dinner will be Saturday February 11 from 1:00pm - 5:00pm.
> 
> We would like to offer some raccoon, waterfowl, and game birds but haven't received any donations of these animals yet. I can offer a free ticket to anyone that donates any game. We have had donations of big game animals (including some real surprises!) and fish.
> 
> ...


I want to thank all of the generous sportsman and women out there. We are all set with game and are ready to start cooking for you. Here is our tenative menu :

*Wild Game Dinner 2012 Menu*​Appetizers
Venison liver pate
Soup
Walleye Chowder
Wild Game Entrees
Beaver with green chile sauce (hot and spicy)
Duck Marsala
Goose Pad Ped (Thai stir-fry with coconut milk and red curry  tangy and spicy)
Either pheasant/squirrel/rabbit crust-less potpie or jambalaya 
Raccoon Swedish meatballs in mushroom sauce
Corned Venison
Stuffed Rolled Venison
Bear Stew
Big Horn Sheep Stew
Mountain Goat Stew
Domestic Entrée
Carving station roast turkey
Accompaniments
Cole Slaw with homemade dressing
White Rice
Hard crusted Italian dinner rolls
If you come to the dinner, make sure you say HI. I'll probably be in the kitchen.

Mike (Papa) Greco
www.papagrecos.com


----------



## taylorswalker (Oct 15, 2010)

What do ya need ? Got plenty of ****, ducks , and bunnies
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

taylorswalker said:


> What do ya need ? Got plenty of ****, ducks , and bunnies
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Actually we're pretty well set but we could always use a few more critters. I have enough for raccoon Swedish meatballs but if I get another one I'll make up some raccoon Swedish potato sausage. Heck, I make a pretty good Swede for an Italian!

Any duck breasts will go into the duck marsala and legs will be ground for summer sausage. Bunnies will go into either the crustless potpie or the jambalaya (which ever I make).

Thanks, PM me with details on how I can get them, I forgot to see where you are located. Any donors get a free ticket to the dinner. Let me know if you are interested in that.

Thanks, 

Mike (Papa) Greco
www.papagrecos.com


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

I have some venison Burger I may be able to donate. If your intrested.


----------



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

taylorswalker said:


> What do ya need ? Got plenty of ****, ducks , and bunnies
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I tried to PM and email you. Are you still interested in donating game?

Thanks, Mike (Papa) Greco
www.papagrecos.com


----------



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

glongworth3232 said:


> I have some venison Burger I may be able to donate. If your intrested.


I sent you either a PM or an email (I forgot!). Are you still interested in donating some venison burger?

Thanks, Mike (Papa) Greco
www.papagrecos.com


----------



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

Papa Greco said:


> I want to thank all of the generous sportsman and women out there. We are all set with game and are ready to start cooking for you. Here is our tenative menu :
> 
> 
> *Wild Game Dinner 2012 Menu*​
> ...


Just an update, the bear meat didn't come through but we received some other exotics in a shipment from Colorado. I think you will be pleasantly surprised. 

Also, I will be opening up the lounge at 12:00 noon so you can get a seat (or table), relax and have a drink before the buffet is served at 1:00pm. We have some of the best drink prices around.

Mike


----------

